# Alert! Fraudulent Online Sellers



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

Honda has seen an increase in scam sites that are advertising Honda generators well below market price. Please be aware: if a price looks too good to be true, it probably is. Don’t fall for a scam. Be sure to buy only from authorized Honda dealers. You can check to see if a dealer is legitimate using our dealer locator: http://powerequipment.honda.com/dealer-locator

Here are some red flags for scam sites:

- • Prices are several hundred dollars below market price.
- • Site content is poorly written—especially Contact Us or About Us pages
- • Limited payment options. (i.e. only accepts Paypal, or prepaid debit cards.)
- • Limited contact information available
- • Site is newly created and has no history online
- •  The address on the site is a residence, not a business.


Here's an example: Hondageneratorshop.com










The street address is a house near Bellevue, Washington, and WHOIS shows the domain as....










Caveat emptor!


*- - -
I work for Honda, but the preceding is my opinion alone.
[email protected]*


----------



## thehandyman1957 (Feb 11, 2017)

Do appreciate the heads up. I live here in AZ and we have many snow birds down here during the winter that buy these units. 
Do you think they are simply knock offs inside with the Honda labels?

It would be interesting to have someone do a break down of one to really see the differences.


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

I bought a p.
air of those a few months back. Basically looked for a good price, deals on shipping and no sales tax. Most prices were within a rather close price range, and this was all on line. One vendor was in a small town where I do some relief work, and I called him, and it was no go on sales tax which threw him about $80 high, plus he charged about 30 shipping so he was out of price range. He was far enough away and inconvenient that I would not use for service, so I went online out of state. I just saw some in a local farm ranch supply and price was about 150-200 over on line prices plus tax so like I did cannot blame folks for going on line, just be careful.

I agree it it sounds too good it probably is.


----------

